# Galaxy Nexus? Could this be the "Prime" everyone heard about, and Verizon's exclusive



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2011/09/1...ge-about-the-first-ice-cream-sandwich-device/

This is just one of the recent articles which suggests "Prime" has been dropped from the phone title, and Galaxy has been added. Thoughts?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Common belief now is that the phone will be called the "Samsung Galaxy Nexus", perhaps with some modifiers like "4G" or "LTE" or something like that.

Additional theory is that there will be a second phone that is essentially a special Droid-branded Samsung Galaxy S II and it might carry the "Prime" name with it.

Of course, neither of these have been really confirmed.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

This is true.


----------



## Serenity_FF (Jun 7, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> This is true.


Lol. +1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joel S (Dec 20, 2011)

Zombie thread.


----------



## ddgarcia05 (Jul 16, 2011)

This'll help my low post count. But yes its true.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

@OP

I don't know about that, your source is pretty scetchy and I wouldn't trust them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Trenton said:


> @OP
> 
> I don't know about that, your source is pretty scetchy and I wouldn't trust them.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yea beyond sketchy... Never heard s shred about this "galaxy nexus" Sounds fake...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Old thread is old


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

Not too sure about this one. I heard it was delayed again though


----------



## chrisjm00 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wait, there is a Galaxy Nexus, or Galaxy Prime? When did they release this information?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

For some reason, Best Buy still refers to it as the Prime. That's how they discuss it on the phone, in person, and on certain store literature.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

This sounds like good device I bet since a lot of people would like this device Verizon will probably release this as fast as possible with zero delays.

Sent from my Not Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

akellar said:


> Old thread is old


Department of Redundancy Department.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry guys. I tried to hit 'next' and accidentally forwarded myself to the last page. I thought this thread was posted recently as a joke, i did not mean to revive zombie/old thread. Lol


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

We should see something by June.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I wish I knew the name of my phone..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus ..or Prime? ..or what?! using Tapatalk


----------

